# Do the medicinal properties of herbs make it through the soapmaking process?



## alycia_v (May 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to soapmaking but I am an experienced crafter and do-it-yourselfer :razz: I am working on a soap recipe for my Chinese herbal medicine class and I have a few questions. 
1. I have seen oil and lye infusions using herbs. Do the medicinal properties of the substances make it through the saponification process? If so, is one type of infusion better than the other?
2. In addition to dried herbs I, want to incorporate ginger juice into my soap. Is there a way to get that through the saponification process without completely destroying its properties?
3. Is either hot process or cold process soapmaking better for preserving herbs?
Any experiences or advice would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AustinStraight (May 21, 2014)

It depends, I think.  If you want to make an herbal soap with skin benefits, it would be best to make a plain 0% superfat soap, and then grate it into a pot.  Then you could superfat it to your preferred percentage using infused oil, and/or melt it down using a strong decoction instead of water.


----------



## IrishLass (May 21, 2014)

This interview between Robert Tisserand and Dr. Kevin Dunn (the author of 'Scientific Soapmaking') on the use of essential oils in soap should be of help:

http://roberttisserand.com/2011/06/essential-oils-in-soap-interview-with-kevin-dunn/


IrishLass


----------

